

Show HN: Tab – A Better Dining Experience - fananta
http://tabpayments.co

======
chrismealy
It looks like a great app and site, but if a restaurant can't even manage to
get you the bill when you want it then you probably shouldn't eat there.

------
waganing
App looks nice, but how do you differentiate from companies like tabbedout,
mycheck, dash, etc..

One thing that is really hard about this sort if startup is POS integration
without breaking the flow of service.

------
fananta
We launched yesterday in Toronto with 13 restaurants and will be growing that
list shortly. If you're in Toronto, use the promo code TABLAUNCH for a $10
credit on your first meal.

------
arulvizhy
Love the use of white space in the design.

